# PSA on The Church



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

If you're an outsider to Christianity, it is essential to disassociate mere (simple/pure) Christianity from the Vatican; past and present. 

When someone says "The Church," Christians (non-Catholics) think "Oh, the Catholic Church. Not us." 

"The Church" is a man-made construct, controlled by the Vatican. 
"Christianity" is an organic, spirit lead, movement of the hearts of individuals, based upon the Bible-alone. 

The Vatican has nothing to do with _anything_ that isn't Catholic. Period. When the Pope says something, Christianity has deaf ears because his words have no authority to them.

_Yeah, but what about..._ *Sit. Down. Bobby!*

Associating all of Christendom under the Catholic umbrella (The Church) truly is throwing the baby out with the bath water.
In some cases, it is done intentionally to discredit the good with the bad. Unfortunately, some have become so accustomed to the phrase that they repeat it as understood truth/logic.

I will call this "lumping." 
_Lumping:_ _{verb} 1. to narrow a target by enlarging the radius;  2. to associate loosely connected groups under the identity of one group, in an attempt to simplify/generalize. _
Example: _Lumping is lazy._ 

Think this is a stretch? I'll draw some parallels (allow me to expose some wounds):
_All Germans are Nazis. _​_All Republicans are Nazis._​_All soldiers are baby killers._​_All Japanese pilots are Kamikazes. _​_All Masons are Luciferians. _​_All Italians are citizens of the Roman Empire. _​_All Russians are Tartarians. _​_All Muslims are terrorists._​_All Americans are Capitalistic-fascist pigs._​_All scientists agree on the facts of global warming._​
No... Slow Down.

Words Matter.

Sticks and stones may break my bones, and y_eah, but's _are still lumping. 



> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-15 14:46:59Reaction Score: 3


Well, it sort of boils down to the GOSPEL, don't you think?
"They" obviously don't believe or support it. They have images of the crucifixion everywhere.
I'll make it PLAIN.
If you believe in the gospel, you can throw the rest of it away. It's just mixed up stories and everybody has those. Nothing unique there.
If you brandish the book like a weapon or a shield, you should be Catholic.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Zoltan DuckDate: 2020-01-16 12:45:30Reaction Score: 1




Trouvare said:


> If you're an outsider to Christianity, it is essential to disassociate mere (simple/pure) Christianity from the Vatican; past and present.
> 
> When someone says "The Church," Christians (non-Catholics) think "Oh, the Catholic Church. Not us."
> 
> ...


To me there is no essential difference to the vatican and Christianity. The way I look at it is that IMO salvation or connection to God can not necessitate written word, knowledge of historical happenings or any sort of understanding by the conceptual mind - thought constructs that is. (Actually, these things might do more harm than help.) 

So, looking at it like this, I see the Vatican preaching its thought constructs and beliefs and Christians preaching theirs. To me they don’t seem that far apart. 

I hope I’m not offending anyone.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-16 14:55:31Reaction Score: 3


IMO the major religions did begin because people needed direction.
But at this point they're mainly walls or shackles.
All the empowering stuff taken out.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-01-16 16:29:28Reaction Score: 10


Catholicism is not Christ-ianity. Hence the protest-ant reform (which didn't really reform much of anything). The spiritual movement based on the teachings of Christ were co-opted  by the hierarchical powers of the Vatican. A new trend has been to differentiate between religion and spirituality but, according to James 1:27, "pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, and to keep himself unspotted from the world." With that definition, there's nothing wrong with being "religious". There are so many points in which Catholicism differs from the teachings of Christ that there are too many to enumerate. Protestantism isn't much better. If the RCC is the harlot of Babylon then who are the daughters of the harlot mentioned in the book of Revelation? The various "Christian" denominations who derived from Catholicism. I speak of systems not of individuals caught in those systems. Madame Guyon remained faithful to Catholicism even though the RCC had her thrown in prison (at the request of her husband) where she eventually died. She was a true Christian trapped in a system of errors. The world deals very harshly with true Christians often killing them, leaving only hypocrites and sinners wearing the title of Christian. The RCC has done so much damage that they could be classified as a terrorist organization. Again, I'm not talking about the many devout and holy individuals caught up in that system, only of the system itself.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-01-22 00:37:38Reaction Score: 3




whitewave said:


> Catholicism is not Christ-ianity. Hence the protest-ant reform (which didn't really reform much of anything). The spiritual movement based on the teachings of Christ were co-opted  by the hierarchical powers of the Vatican. A new trend has been to differentiate between religion and spirituality but, according to James 1:27, "pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, and to keep himself unspotted from the world." With that definition, there's nothing wrong with being "religious". There are so many points in which Catholicism differs from the teachings of Christ that there are too many to enumerate. Protestantism isn't much better. If the RCC is the harlot of Babylon then who are the daughters of the harlot mentioned in the book of Revelation? The various "Christian" denominations who derived from Catholicism. I speak of systems not of individuals caught in those systems. Madame Guyon remained faithful to Catholicism even though the RCC had her thrown in prison (at the request of her husband) where she eventually died. She was a true Christian trapped in a system of errors. The world deals very harshly with true Christians often killing them, leaving only hypocrites and sinners wearing the title of Christian. The RCC has done so much damage that they could be classified as a terrorist organization. Again, I'm not talking about the many devout and holy individuals caught up in that system, only of the system itself.


I love the terrorist organization analogy.  In my opinion, which is biased I'm sorry to say, Christianity is another way to sell a product or an idea as a product - similar to Catholicism in that respect, but the pitch is slanted to appeal to a different audience.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-01-22 02:46:28Reaction Score: 6


"In the mind of the superficial thinker the Cross is a token of torture and death; in the conception of the enlightened it is a symbol of victory over self, of triumph, and the beginning of immortal life."

Franz Hartmann, _Secret Symbols of the Rosicrucians_, 1785/1788.


----------



## Nostradennis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NostradennisDate: 2020-02-12 02:24:03Reaction Score: 7


_@Trouvare_ said:
_"Associating all of Christendom under the Catholic umbrella (The Church) truly is throwing the baby out with the bath water"_

How does one research history @SH without a historical marker or buoy for all things Christian? Without _"the Catholic umbrella (The Church)"_ there is no historical starting point for Christianity, or is there? How does one research the Crusades, the Reformation, the Great Western Schism, the Holy Roman Empire, Orthodox (anything), Protestant (anything) without a Catholic Church reference marker?

_@Trouvare_ said:
_"The Church" is a man-made construct, controlled by the Vatican"_

How, where and when did the Vatican come into being?  How and why is it still here? What and where, historically speaking, was _"The Church"_ after the Resurrection?  What is the oldest _"man-made"_ extant organization in the known world ?

_@Trouvare_ said:
_"Christianity" is an organic, spirit lead, movement of the hearts of individuals, based upon the Bible-alone"_

Bible? When was it written? Who wrote it? Who assembled and codified it? What version? Latin Vulgate, Greek Orthodox, Gutenberg, KJV, Hooked on Phonics, etc.? What are the apocrypha books? Why are they included in some bibles but not others? Who determines whether they are apocryphal or canonical? Spirit lead? Singular? Is there more than one spirit? How is _"Christianity"_ organic? Are the _"movement of the hearts of individuals"_ called emotions? Who, what and where was _"The Church"_ before the bible was written?

All of the above questions are not religious questions per se. These are legitimate stolen history questions that are worthy of research and discussion absent of bias. SH is about dates, times and places not doctrine, dogma or discernment. Nothing kills a SH thread faster than the insertion of a deadly bias.


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-02-12 02:42:14Reaction Score: 0




Nostradennis said:


> _@Trouvare_ said:
> _"Associating all of Christendom under the Catholic umbrella (The Church) truly is throwing the baby out with the bath water"_
> 
> How does one research history @SH without a historical marker or buoy for all things Christian? Without _"the Catholic umbrella (The Church)"_ there is no historical starting point for Christianity, or is there? How does one research the Crusades, the Reformation, the Great Western Schism, the Holy Roman Empire, Orthodox (anything), Protestant (anything) without a Catholic Church reference marker?
> ...


Or emotion.

Nowhere was there any “dogma” in the OP.

If/When there are quotes from the Bible, it is met with the same reaction, so it was left out.

According to your logic, there could be no discussion on the Bible, or any other book, due to lack of authenticity or historical accuracy.

This site/forum is full of hypotheses and speculations without documentation.

I created the thread and it passed the moderator’s test for relevance. It’s been up for a while.

If it needs to come down, Report it and make your case the the moderator. 

Peace.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-02-12 03:21:02Reaction Score: 1


I consider myself a Christian, for I believe in Compassion, a Creator of Beneficence, and a Spirit of Love.  This is my faith. 

How does it hold up under historical analysis? Not very well. I accept this.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-12 04:41:17Reaction Score: 3


It's like anything we reference relating to HISTORY in some way, we just have a hard time sorting out where all of the books originated and when. Since it's chronologically 700-1000 years (or more) less than our current calendar reflects.
Otherwise the stories are taken for their moral value or what-have-you which was big at the time and still is. 
Behavioral modification tool.
And some decent reading here and there.
But I'm not exclusive in where I gather information or entertainment from.
Having grown up in the church, father and grandfather were ministers, even brother for a bit, I got the message, heard the stories... Decent ministry is a key.
But the people inside the building were the same as the people outside the building, baptized or not. I didn't believe in the Catholic version.
And at some point I realized we're always in church and communing with our environment and those around us and with thoughts and feelings, so...
I have looked at many interpretations of the Christ and Jesus or whoever he was ACTUALLY, and it is enlightening when you understand it on a higher level.
The words are confused sometimes though. And you can't fake it.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-02-12 09:22:09Reaction Score: 0


I don't think the Vatican has any hold on Orthodoxy, which is about rivaling in size.
And I'm not aware that the orthodox church leadership is meddling in politics and finance, as the vatican does.


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-02-12 09:55:20Reaction Score: 0




Trouvare said:


> If you're an outsider to Christianity, it is essential to disassociate mere (simple/pure) Christianity from the Vatican; past and present.
> 
> When someone says "The Church," Christians (non-Catholics) think "Oh, the Catholic Church. Not us."
> 
> ...


What you are talking about here is bigotry.

How exactly does this relate to Stolen History?


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-02-12 11:30:03Reaction Score: 0




Felixnoille said:


> What you are talking about here is bigotry.
> 
> How exactly does this relate to Stolen History?


_Bigot: a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions._
There was no intolerance in the OP.

It relates to SH as a research and posting tool. It will help you gather and share better information; SH exists for that reason.

If the reactions are because of the subject matter, and not the point of the content, read and move on about your day.

Who’s the Bigot? _Lumping_ (it’s in the OP).

Report it.

Peace


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-02-12 12:16:40Reaction Score: 5




Felixnoille said:


> How exactly does this relate to Stolen History?


Perhaps via the reasonable suspicion the church (especially the Vatican) is involved in stealing our history ?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-12 15:27:02Reaction Score: 3




codis said:


> Perhaps via the reasonable suspicion the church (especially the Vatican) is involved in stealing our history ?


Unfortunately, it is not just the Catholic Church that has stolen our history.  The Christians who have traditionally been the translators of all of our great histories, from all of the nations that preceded us, have done so with their own agenda being used to flavor and distort the true history.  They have added words, removed words, changed the meaning of words, and in many cases simply refused to translate certain words - and all of this just in the Old Testament alone. When it comes to the Anglo-Saxon, Old Welsh, Old Irish, Britain, and Norse histories, it's even worse. They refused to understand the culture, ridiculed it as heathen, burned it when possible, and denigrated it when not possible to destroy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-12 15:34:53Reaction Score: 3


It's silliness to generalize any group. It's a bunch of different people under whatever blanket or BIG TOP.
Good apples, bad apples... Good eggs, bad eggs...
It all comes down to the INDIVIDUAL and how they walk the walk not just talk the talk. And then they tend to give away the truth of their true state or condition in how and what they do say...
In love with the darkness. Turning it this way and that. Shining some LIGHT on it.
I don't subscribe to any major religion or belief system, but everything has something to offer toward knowledge and understanding. Just don't limit or delimit yourself too much.
SPIRIT likes new experiences and combinations. Not the same old powdered milk.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-02-13 05:49:22Reaction Score: 0


I am a proud Catholic and the history of Catholicism is like all history with its ups and downs, fortunately God will not judge anyone for their religion, but for their actions.

The Church has always fought Freemasonry, unfortunately Masons have infiltrated the Church.
It fought usury and interest (which created this appalling system of money and phantom debt).

It has always fought abortion and all kinds of things that are harmful to human beings.

He fought the Gnostics, unfortunately they are still there, now dressed as abortionists and promoters of mass vaccination.

In short, the Catholic Church will exist until the End of Time by God's will.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-02-13 07:37:01Reaction Score: 2


_@EUAFU_: "God will not judge anyone for their religion, but for their actions."  I very much agree and I don't think anyone here wants to argue religion or disparage someone's beliefs even though some of us have expressed displeasure with the Romish system. Peace, brother.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-02-13 08:30:18Reaction Score: 1




EUAFU said:


> It has always fought abortion and all kinds of things that are harmful to human beings.
> He fought the Gnostics, unfortunately they are still there, now dressed as abortionists and promoters of mass vaccination.
> In short, the Catholic Church will exist until the End of Time by God's will.


I suppose then it was god's will that several former SS men/collaborateurs became pope.


----------



## Nostradennis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NostradennisDate: 2020-02-13 11:17:45Reaction Score: 0


_@codis_ said:
_"Perhaps via the reasonable suspicion the church (especially the Vatican) is involved in stealing our history ?"_

_@codis_ said:
_"I suppose then it was god's will that several former SS men/collaborateurs became pope."_

*How are these not trolling??*

Let me *de-codis* these two. I am an unabashed anti-Catholic troll. I love to phish with little snippets of troll bait. Some baits I use are 'scorched earth' and 'hold no quarter'. But my favorite bait is 'get the last word in' and then disappear. I'm good at that one. I was named "Dr. Heckle and Mr. Hide" troll of the year by Phish and Stream. All of these baits are easy to use and require no messy documentation. Anti-Catholic anything is by far my favorite SH sport.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-02-13 11:48:33Reaction Score: 0




Nostradennis said:


> Let me *de-codis* these two. I am an unabashed anti-Catholic troll. I love to phish with little snippets of troll bait. ...


Might be you dislike some of the stated facts.
Check your ego investment in your confession.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-02-13 13:09:37Reaction Score: 2


And this is why religious topics were originally argued against as suitable material for SH. Can we at least keep it history related without bashing people's beliefs? Thank you. That is all.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-13 14:43:20Reaction Score: 0


STUPID. Like an elementary school playground. ANY religion or belief system.
Feeble and SAD.


----------



## Nostradennis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NostradennisDate: 2020-02-13 15:12:40Reaction Score: 2


_"STUPID"_ *S*acred *T*heology *U*surped by *P*agan *I*nsipid *D*issenters


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-02-13 21:05:56Reaction Score: 1


That's funny _@Nostradennis_ . We needed a little comic relief. The things we research on this site are serious and sometimes it's good to take a step back and let our hair down.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-02-14 03:47:44Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> _@EUAFU_: "God will not judge anyone for their religion, but for their actions."  I very much agree and I don't think anyone here wants to argue religion or disparage someone's beliefs even though some of us have expressed displeasure with the Romish system. Peace, brother.


"God" does not judge, she/he only loves. 


Nostradennis said:


> _@codis_ said:
> _"Perhaps via the reasonable suspicion the church (especially the Vatican) is involved in stealing our history ?"_
> 
> _@codis_ said:
> ...


Mate, my advice would be not to be anti anything, but pro a better alternative. Take that as a magic daily phrase of wisdom. Sat Nam


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2020-02-14 04:26:49Reaction Score: 1


Instead of using my own words, I prefer to quote what they were doing and writing in early Christianity, this ones from 2 John:


1 The elder,

To the lady chosen by God and to her children, whom I love in the truth—and not I only, but also all who know the truth—2 because of the truth, which lives in us and will be with us forever:

3 Grace, mercy and peace from God the Father and from Jesus Christ, the Father’s Son, will be with us in truth and love.

4 It has given me great joy to find some of your children walking in the truth, just as the Father commanded us. 5 And now, dear lady, I am not writing you a new command but one we have had from the beginning. I ask that we love one another. 6 And this is love: that we walk in obedience to his commands. As you have heard from the beginning, his command is that you walk in love.

7 I say this because many deceivers, who do not acknowledge Jesus Christ as coming in the flesh, have gone out into the world. Any such person is the deceiver and the antichrist. 8 Watch out that you do not lose what we[a] have worked for, but that you may be rewarded fully. 9 Anyone who runs ahead and does not continue in the teaching of Christ does not have God; whoever continues in the teaching has both the Father and the Son. 10 If anyone comes to you and does not bring this teaching, do not take them into your house or welcome them. 11 Anyone who welcomes them shares in their wicked work.

12 I have much to write to you, but I do not want to use paper and ink. Instead, I hope to visit you and talk with you face to face,so that our joy may be complete.

13 The children of your sister, who is chosen by God, send their greetings.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-02-14 07:45:13Reaction Score: 0




SuperTrouper said:


> Mate, my advice would be not to be anti anything, but pro a better alternative. Take that as a magic daily phrase of wisdom. Sat Nam


I think you are just assuming here. I can distinguish between a faith, and a possibly corrupted institution that claims to represent it on earth.
Matthew 7:16.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ArchonDate: 2020-02-14 08:42:18Reaction Score: 0




Zoltan Duck said:


> To me there is no essential difference to the vatican and Christianity. The way I look at it is that IMO salvation or connection to God can not necessitate written word, knowledge of historical happenings or any sort of understanding by the conceptual mind - thought constructs that is. (Actually, these things might do more harm than help.)
> 
> So, looking at it like this, I see the Vatican preaching its thought constructs and beliefs and Christians preaching theirs. To me they don’t seem that far apart.
> 
> I hope I’m not offending anyone.


I think an example of an essential difference between the Vatican and followers of Christ's teachings (Christians) is that Christ taught to give away all the things you own but don't need as essentials, and to follow a life dedicated to God; whereas the Vatican has worldly power and has covered up many atrocities by it's members (and worse), in an attempt to gain and maintain that worldly power.

The teachings of Christ put forth the assertion that to connect with God there has to be a will to do so, and that to put that into effect there has to be a conscious and driven effort on the part of the individual (which requires a certain understanding, not just a vague feeling for example).

I hope you can see what I have tried to put forward, feel free to message back or reply.


whitewave said:


> Catholicism is not Christ-ianity. Hence the protest-ant reform (which didn't really reform much of anything). The spiritual movement based on the teachings of Christ were co-opted  by the hierarchical powers of the Vatican. A new trend has been to differentiate between religion and spirituality but, according to James 1:27, "pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, and to keep himself unspotted from the world." With that definition, there's nothing wrong with being "religious". There are so many points in which Catholicism differs from the teachings of Christ that there are too many to enumerate. Protestantism isn't much better. If the RCC is the harlot of Babylon then who are the daughters of the harlot mentioned in the book of Revelation? The various "Christian" denominations who derived from Catholicism. I speak of systems not of individuals caught in those systems. Madame Guyon remained faithful to Catholicism even though the RCC had her thrown in prison (at the request of her husband) where she eventually died. She was a true Christian trapped in a system of errors. The world deals very harshly with true Christians often killing them, leaving only hypocrites and sinners wearing the title of Christian. The RCC has done so much damage that they could be classified as a terrorist organization. Again, I'm not talking about the many devout and holy individuals caught up in that system, only of the system itself.


There is a good case to be made that the Whore spoken of in revelation that rides the beast is Israel and That the 7 horns (which we are told are mountains) possibly being: Mount Scopus, Mount Olivet, the Mount of Corruption, Mount Ophel, the original Mount Zion, the New Mount Zion and the "hill" on which the Antonia Fortress was built.

Just something to ponder 


Nostradennis said:


> _@Trouvare_ said:
> _"Associating all of Christendom under the Catholic umbrella (The Church) truly is throwing the baby out with the bath water"_
> 
> How does one research history @SH without a historical marker or buoy for all things Christian? Without _"the Catholic umbrella (The Church)"_ there is no historical starting point for Christianity, or is there? How does one research the Crusades, the Reformation, the Great Western Schism, the Holy Roman Empire, Orthodox (anything), Protestant (anything) without a Catholic Church reference marker?
> ...


To take a stab at your question "Who, what and where was _"The Church"_ before the bible was written?" we can look at revelations (as 1 example), and see that there where at John's time, 7 "churches" (communities of Christians) within the region of Asia and there names correspond to their individual locals (Ephesus, Smyrna, Pergamum, Thyatira, Sardis, Philadelphia, Laodicea). These churches, by John's descriptions, were followers of Christ and his teachings (although all not perfectly) and spread these teachings and the Christian narrative.

If this answer is satisfactory or of any use, I'd be happy to give more information or attempt to answer your other questions, as some others instantly seem within my ability to answer.

Regards,


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-02-14 13:50:11Reaction Score: 0




Trouvare said:


> _Bigot: a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions._
> There was no intolerance in the OP.


I beg to differ...


Trouvare said:


> _All Germans are Nazis. All Republicans are Nazis.All soldiers are baby killers.All Japanese pilots are Kamikazes. All Masons are Luciferians. All Italians are citizens of the Roman Empire. All Russians are Tartarians. All Muslims are terrorists.All Americans are Capitalistic-fascist pigs.All scientists agree on the facts of global warming._





Trouvare said:


> t relates to SH as a research and posting tool. It will help you gather and share better information; SH exists for that reason.


How exactly?


Trouvare said:


> If the reactions are because of the subject matter, and not the point of the content, read and move on about your day.


The point of the OP being what? That you are a Christian and you don't want to be associated with Catholicism?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-14 14:10:39Reaction Score: 0


If anything, this thread shows us how diverse belief systems are, and how passionate and confused it all is. How do you think it was "back in the day"? And, given our own proclivities to reflect upon, how do you EVER think we'll sort it all out? Hm?


Not this way. Let me tell you.
So, yes, "HISTORICALLY" this thread helps us to see what a mess we all are politically, religiously and SOCIALLY. There's our maze. Go, Algernon, go!


----------



## Nostradennis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NostradennisDate: 2020-02-14 15:21:48Reaction Score: 0


_@Starmonkey_ said:
_"..... how do you EVER think we'll sort it all out?"_

The same way it's always done, guns or knives Butch?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-17 01:14:03Reaction Score: 0




Nostradennis said:


> _@Starmonkey_ said:
> _"..... how do you EVER think we'll sort it all out?"_
> 
> The same way it's always done, guns or knives Butch?


I'm thinking SUPER POWERS


----------



## Nostradennis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NostradennisDate: 2020-02-17 01:57:50Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> I'm thinking SUPER POWERS


 Superman vs Thor ?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-17 02:05:28Reaction Score: 1




Nostradennis said:


> Superman vs Thor ?


Except the HAMMER bit. And other worldly, alien or god thing. We should be over all that by now. Nobody to DOOM or SAVE us. Just me, baby. Just me.
More like, mind powers. But flying would be SUPER COOL.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-02-17 02:05:45Reaction Score: 0


This thread has no historical value any longer and is locked.


----------

